# If You Could Afford Laser Treatment Would You?



## fmdog44 (Jul 14, 2020)

I Just saw a news clip about a fat removing laser system offered by a chain of clinics here in the Houston area. It costs roughly $1,000 per treatment. Would you do it if you had no problem with the cost?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

Absolutely not.

I don't support having unnecessary elective surgeries or treatments of any kind.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I don't support having unnecessary elective surgeries or treatments of any kind.


Same here.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I Just saw a news clip about a fat removing laser system offered by a chain of clinics here in the Houston area. It costs roughly $1,000 per treatment. Would you do it if you had no problem with the cost?



I might consider CoolSculpt laser, but would be afraid of gaining weight later on and then it's money down the drain. So, I'll just live with my "fluff".


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2020)

If I could afford it, my own mother wouldn't  recognize me by the time I was finished.....


----------



## Lovely Rita (Jul 14, 2020)

No, I am going to let my body settle I just the way it is going to in my old age. If I do the right things and eat heathy it shouldn’t matter much anyway. I am already 70 anyway.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd get a laser treatment if I could afford it and felt I needed it. I don't have any face fat to get rid of or neck fat.


----------

